# Chaffing armpits



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Bogart's armpits are chaffed!!! omg, it looks painful!!! what should I use to clear that up and keep it from chaffing?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I use mineral oil on a cotton ball for Lily


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

hmm, I was told bagbalm or Vasiline.
I am still researching and reading so I will read mineral oil aswell.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My husband calls that crate rot! lol My dogs get it on the inside of the rear legs or arms sometimes. Make sure it is not allergies I know Typhoon gets it from time to time and it is allergies. Bag balm works good or even a triple antibiotic cream is ok. When that happens I just leave it alone and it goes away in a few days but if it stays or happens alot again it could be allergies.


----------

